# Meet Kenai



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

Good evening all, I hope your well

Well I believe it's about time you all met my Kenai who is a beautiful Siberian Husky male. He is a fired up, hairy, molting, nut case, pain in the butt, cuddle monster who means the whole world to my husband and I. Our lives wouldn't be the same without him and we are both truly happy that we took the plunge and brought him. So without further ado here he is, enjoy 









































































xxx


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm loving his facial expression in the first picture


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

hehe, he has some fantastic facial expressions and the hubby and I are always in stitches when he pulls one. He has some rather fantastic eyebrows that really do compliment his facial expressions and match his personality brilliantly. some people even say that he looks rather dopey at times  Sometimes it looks as if his eyes are crossed, especially when he's looking straight at you :001_wub:

Kenai has such a fantastic character and his personality always shines through. It truly brightens up our day


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

He's a braw lookin boy.


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you 

Here is one other that I captured the other day while he was watching my husband intently while he was holding our Gecko


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

He is very handsome and those eyes are so piercing 
I love the first photo, he seems to be thinking 'just put the camera down and open the bl***y door!'


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy he is!


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

xxflair said:


> Thank you
> 
> Here is one other that I captured the other day while he was watching my husband intently while he was holding our Gecko


"Are you just gonna let ME hold the Gecko" he is thinking:biggrin5:


----------



## Arthurdoyle (Jun 6, 2012)

For the love of dog! would you like to meet Kenai?


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hes stunning!


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy! I see he has the extreme kong...it's the only toy our two don't destroy within seconds!


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

I had to minimise that when my mrs came in the room!! If she sees that I'll end up with one. He is absolutly gourgous!


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your lovely comments. I have passed them all onto Kenai  The kong is the only thing he hasn't been able to destroy. He did have quiet a few toys but he chewed them till they were no more 
I need to get him some more toys so when payday comes around their will be a lovely doggy and kitty order arriving on my doorstep 

He's such beautiful company, a bit yappy now and then, but such a beautiful character to have around. 
I know a couple who love Huskies and they said if they met Kenai they would probably end up with one. 

My husband has just left for a course in America, he's in the army, and Kenai has followed me around since and just recently stuck his nose in my face while I was having a good cry. He's such a beautiful boy, both inside and out  &#9829;


----------

